# ABS code 00285. full scan info inside.



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-S
Control Module Part Number: 3A0 907 379 D
Component and/or Version: ABS ITTAE 20 GI V00

1 Fault Found:
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Front Right (G45)
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That's the code I currently have. last night I cleaned the dirt and anything else off of the front right sensor and thought I had fixed it.. but today after about a half hour of driving the light came back on.
Any ideas of what to try, short of replacing the sensor?
Is there any troubleshooting steps I should be taking from here?
Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Since you cleaned and checked it I see not much more other than replacing it.


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

by cleaning it i just wiped it down with a paper towel.. would you do anything different?
does the part that attaches to the hub that the sensor counts on need to be cleaned?


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (2.0lover)*

i was having my abs light come on but no codes...
i changed the sensor and it went away.
well it has come on once i take that back..
and yah that ring can be cleaned out too.. i used brakekleen
how does the ring look does it appear to be damaged or bent?
the code stating "mechanical malfunction" would lead me to believe it's not the sensor itself but some problem like it can't read the ring. however it could be the sensor too.. (e-mechanic here)
the problem with the sensor is that it's a magnet and metal dust sticks to it..








great design, vw.










_Modified by broken dipstick at 10:13 AM 7-11-2008_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (2.0lover)*

Swap the sensor to the other side and drive it until the code comes back, if it throws the code for the left side then you've found your problem.


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (mechsoldier)*

not a bad idea... although i thought they were side specific, as GAP sells a left sensor and a right sensor..


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (2.0lover)*

I dunno, might be because one is 2 inches longer of a cord from the factory. I work as a dealer tech and have used this method to diagnose cars before. One thing is for sure they both are the same connector and same type of sensor, and same sensor body, just different cord lengths. If you can make the cord reach then try it.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (mechsoldier)*

there is no cord on the sensor i don't think... 
just a plug


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (broken dipstick)*

ok, swapped the sensor over the weekend with a used one.. cleared the code, and within about 5 min of driving the exact same front right mechanical malfunction code came back.








does that mean it's the ABS module itself??
is it normal for when a module goes bad that it throws failing sensor errors??
i'm getting ready to just unplug the ABS light so i don't think to even deal with this anymore.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (2.0lover)*

damn man.. sorry to hear that didn't cure your problem.. 
although like i said it IS possible that sensor is no good either








but it would suck to buy a brand new one and still throw the same code.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (2.0lover)*

When the module goes bad, there is a communications error that is thrown, not mechanical or sensor errors.. Check to make sure the ring around the CV joint is good, not bent or missing and that hte sensor is completely seated.


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (tryin2vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tryin2vw* »_When the module goes bad, there is a communications error that is thrown, not mechanical or sensor errors.. Check to make sure the ring around the CV joint is good, not bent or missing and that hte sensor is completely seated.

hmmph.
the sensor ring looks good to me. no bends. nothing covering any of the holes....
the sensor itself is in as far as we could get it in, and after putting in the allen head screw there is no gap or anything.

















i guess i'll trace the wiring next and make sure there are no issues there. anyone know where the wire goes after it comes into the engine bay thru the strut tower?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (2.0lover)*

It goes to the ABS module across the firewall IIRC.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (2.0lover)*

glad you got this fixed, sucka!


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (broken dipstick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broken dipstick* »_glad you got this fixed, sucka!

ah yes. forgot to update the thread yo!

it was indeed a broken wire.








thanks for the help everyone... and thanks brian for the extra sensor you had lyin around!


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (2.0lover)*

no problem man.. that's why i keep bull**** like that


----------



## Supersean (May 29, 2003)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (2.0lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0lover* »_
ah yes. forgot to update the thread yo!

it was indeed a broken wire.








thanks for the help everyone... and thanks brian for the extra sensor you had lyin around!









Hey, I know this is an old post however I was hoping someone could help me out. I also have my ABS light come on sometimes and I pulled that same code for my front right wheel. (00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Front Right (G45) I looked at the wire that connects to the front right ABS wheel sensor and it looks like the rubber covering near the connector plug is shredded exposing the metal wires. 
What do you recommend I do? I don't feel like having to buy and install a whole new wire. Do you think wrapping the exposed metal with electric tape should do the job?
I appreciate the help. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (Supersean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supersean* »_
Hey, I know this is an old post however I was hoping someone could help me out. I also have my ABS light come on sometimes and I pulled that same code for my front right wheel. (00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Front Right (G45) I looked at the wire that connects to the front right ABS wheel sensor and it looks like the rubber covering near the connector plug is shredded exposing the metal wires. 
What do you recommend I do? I don't feel like having to buy and install a whole new wire. Do you think wrapping the exposed metal with electric tape should do the job?
I appreciate the help. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you have damaged wiring it may be replaced. What kind of vehicle is this?


----------



## Supersean (May 29, 2003)

*Re: ABS code 00285. full scan info inside. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
If you have damaged wiring it may be replaced. What kind of vehicle is this?

98 GTI VR6. 
Do you know if it's hard to replace the wiring? How long should it take a mechanic to replace? Also, do you know where I can buy that wire?
I don't have the part number for that either...
From the looks of it though, I think I can cover it with electric tape because it doesn't look like the metal wiring is ripped... It's only the black rubber coating that is ripped which is exposing the metal.


----------



## dj_mase (Aug 14, 2010)

2.0lover said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *broken dipstick* »_glad you got this fixed, sucka!
> 
> ah yes. forgot to update the thread yo!
> 
> ...


 Hey, my gf is having the same issue with her mk3. Where was your broken wire located just so I can check hers I believe that is it to do with the wiring at the abs pump bit but always worth a double check! Thanks.


----------

